# How do you hook up a passive (non powererd) to a 2.1 stereo receiver with no subwoofer output



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I have a kenwood audio-video stereo receiver Kr-V86R that is only 2.1 channels and has no sub woofer output and i don't have the money for a new sub woofer. I currently have a custom sub woofer that is 180 watts but only has a negative and positive wire no inputs only an output wire .The sub is a non powered one .Anyone have an answer?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*

1. It is not a 2.1 channel receiver; it is a 2 channel stereo receiver.
2. Tell us all the connections on the subwoofer and/or the specific brand model.
3. Pending receipt of (2), I can only say that you may _have _to buy something additional.

Kal


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



cv56live said:


> I currently have a custom sub woofer that is 180 watts but *only has a negative and positive wire no inputs only an output wire *.The sub is a non powered one .Anyone have an answer?


Can you clarify about the negative and positive wire on the back of the sub???? ....(a picture will be excellent) :yes:

If you have two set of terminals on the sub (in and out) just connect from AVR speaker terminals (red and white) and connect your speakers from sub :yes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*

You should post a pic of the subwoofers connections. It would make it easier to figure out a solution.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*

Well i built the sub woofer myself out of some old subs i had in the garage and i used a sub from a old home theater system i bought from circuit city last year .The sub woofer only has an output to plug into my receiver it consist of a negative and positive wire that hooks up to the receiver like a speaker.The receiver i have is a kenwood audio video stereo receiver Kr-V86R . It does not have any sub outputs the only output it has it tape rec out and i don't have any money to buy a new sub or amp or even a new receiver. I tried to upload a picture but it wouldn't let me sorry for the inconvenience.The model number is KR-V86R but there is a number on the back of the unit it says A23-3466-02 .I appreciate your answers .Thanks .


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*

zenith 5h-223f- what the back of the sub says as far as model number .


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*

The way it is hooked up is there is a hole in the sub box witch is a negative and positive wire and neagative wire that hooks up like a speaker would i cant upload any pics my camera doesn't work .


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: How do you hook up a passive (non powererd)to a 2.1 stero reciver with no subwoofer output*



cv56live said:


> ...The sub woofer only has *an output *to plug into my receiver it consist of a negative and positive wire *that hooks up to the receiver like a speaker*...


That negative and positive wire you call "output" is in reality the "subwoofer input" (is how it gets the signal from amp ... the speaker terminal on the AVr is the output) :yes:

Do you have speaker terminal A and B in your AVR???? ... if you do, I suggest to connect speakers to terminal A and sub to terminal B ... or if you only have speaker terminal A on your AVR, you will need to add another pair of wires (neg and pos) to the back of the sub to connect the speakers there and the sub to speaker terminals :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry I missed the information on the AVR (is a stereo, so I'm sure there's no speaker A + B option :yes

Is your sub 8ohm??? .... Does it have a crossover??? ....:dontknow:

Maybe others can correct me if I'm wrong ... but if you answered yest to my questions, I think you can use a speaker selector like  this  ..... then connect the speakers and the sub there :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tyler, go to the testing forum and try to post your pic. It would be a big help if you can. If you have trouble, just ask.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Well my sub woofer is kinda ghetto lol but it is only 6 ohm and it says max power 180 watt my avr has a and b switching but idk if you can use a and b at the same time


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

It has no crossover nothing it is like a sub you would get out of a walmart home theater system


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

WHERE IS THE TEST PAGE ? 
:coocoo:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cv56live said:


> It has no crossover nothing it is like a sub you would get out of a walmart home theater system





> ...Well i built the sub woofer myself out of some old subs i had in the garage and i used a sub from a old home theater system i bought from circuit city last year


I'm not an expert ... but if you didn't use a crossover it means that the sub is a full range speaker (it will play all frequencies), Right???

Try to hook it up to the speaker B terminal and see if it works ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

alright i will try if it works thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

ok i tried it but i sounded like a regular speaker it made the rest of the speakers sound like garbage


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cv56live said:


> ok i tried it but i sounded like a regular speaker it made the rest of the speakers sound like garbage


That's what I thought ... if you didn't use a crossover to cut the frequencies that it can play, you have a full range speaker :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My suggestion is to start a thread on the DIY subwoofer area ... and ask which crossover you can use for your sub (maybe any ot these http://www.parts-express.com/webpage.cfm?Webpage_ID=3&CAT_ID=48&ObjectGroup_ID=199) so you can complete your project :yes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like this is what you need.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/DIAMOND-2-WAY-ST...9019306QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

""THIS UNIT MOUNTS IN YOUR SUBWOOFER BOX. YOU RUN YOUR MAIN SPEAKER WIRES FROM YOUR RECEIVER DIRECTLY TO THE INPUTS. BASS FREQUENCIES WILL BE SENT TO THE SUBWOOFER THROUGH THE ATTACHED WIRES ON THE BACK. THERE ARE OUTPUTS ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE PLATE WHERE YOU CONNECT YOUR MAIN SPEAKERS TO SEND THEM EVERYTHING BUT THE BASS""

It also says your sub needs to be a dual voice coil.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

alright i will try it thanks for all the help 
:yes:


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

Another way to go would be to pick up a cheap plate amp with speaker inputs and outputs on it. You then run speaker leads from the A channel on your receiver into the plate amp, and use the speaker outs to go from the plate amp to your main speakers. Using a plate amp would get you better sound out of the sub. It would also eliminate the need for you to run your A and B speakers together on the your receiver and you would probably get better performance out of the receiver and your main speakers. Later to upgrade your sub you might be able to reinforce the box and drop a better driver into it, or just build a new sub using the plate amp.

You could try and find something like this used... 

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_106&products_id=739


----------

